# Shop Pics



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've had a couple members send me private e-mails asking for pictures of how my shop is set up. I guess it's not like a secret, most everybody in Endville, MS knows what it looks like (all 38 of us)....

40x60 shop with a side awning. Boats out back now and in-coming jobs go under the awning. Everything gets a good pressure wash before it comes in the shop. There's a 10x10 rubber "wash pad" to the left side of the door that drains downhill and a 4,000PSI Karcher electric pressure washer is just inside the door on a retractable reel. Finished jobs are parked inside waiting for pick up.









*Work Station #1...* The area behind the chair is the "carb bench". Note the hard mounted magnifying glass and swivel lamp for an old fart working with teeny/tiny carb parts. The ultrasonic cleaner and parts washer are just out of sight behind the chair









*Work Station #2...* There's another 12' of bench to the right and that's where I rebuild engines/drive units. All of the engine building tools are hanging on pegboard and there's trays mounted to the wall for the disassembly layout. The tire station/mounting machine is bolted to the floor at the end of the bench









Both lift tables are equipped with 12v winches to get dead mowers on the platforms. I'm to damn old to be working that hard. Tables rise 33" and I plop my butt in that rolling chair to work on most jobs. There are coiled air lines, pull down power cords, and overhead fans above each platform. Laptop is internet connected and full of service manuals/wiring diagrams. I did a thread about installing the LED lights last fall.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Good setup Bob.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow. I WAS content with my shop, until this thread. That's a very nice set up Bob. You obviously got A's in mechanics!


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

It's a Beauty - hey ! is that Taryl's shop, looks just like it.. 

love your lift.


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Golly Gee WHIZ, that is a NICE set up! And that kind of organization comes from years of experience, a place for everything and everything in its place. I hope Santa brings you a new tool cabinet to replace the red one with the bent black drawer fronts. I thought I had a lot of tools, but I don't have even 1/4th of your collection. And mine aren't nearly as well organized.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> Golly Gee WHIZ, that is a NICE set up! And that kind of organization comes from years of experience, a place for everything and everything in its place. I hope Santa brings you a new tool cabinet to replace the red one with the bent black drawer fronts. I thought I had a lot of tools, but I don't have even 1/4th of your collection. And mine aren't nearly as well organized.


I bought "Old Gerty" (black draws), at Sears, with my separation pay when I got out of the Army 1975. As you can tell, we've been through hell together. She put 4 kids through college and gave me the clear Deed to the building she sits in and the 3 acres it sits on today.

We laugh together when younger guys look through the tools she holds now and ask "What the hell was this for"?.... It's usually something like a dwell meter, the set of curved distributor wrenches, the mixture adjusting tool for a 4-barrel Rochester, or the liner height protrusion gauges for an 855 Cummins. There's a couple of CCR 8-track tapes in there also and probably a roach clip if you dig deep enough


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

In that case you have to keep it. You can't replace memories like those. Forget I ever mentioned getting a new one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great set up Bob!


----------

